# 08/14/2010 11 mile creek report



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

11 mile creek before sun up till 08:30 SKUNKED.. dang it man,, but it shore was nice out there :wallbash:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

At least you were out there and not still sleepin like I was.................


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

What were ya fishin for ?


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Enjoyed sharing the ramp with you this am....


----------

